

On the Thank You note - cwan
http://www.core77.com/blog/object_culture/liz_danzico_on_the_thank_you_note_15000.asp

======
alabut
Original link: [http://bobulate.com/post/205253518/on-thank-you-or-why-
socra...](http://bobulate.com/post/205253518/on-thank-you-or-why-socrates-was-
wrong)

